# Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment



## froxter (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

als blutiger Neuling wird man von der Vielzahl an Fliegenmustern ja regelrecht erschlagen.
Gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine "Grundausstattung" an Fliegenmustern? Quasi "Must Haves", die in keiner Fliegendose fehlen dürfen?
Ich wäre für ein paar Vorschläge dankbar, egal ob Nass, Trocken oder Nymphen.

Gewässer: Verschiedene (See, Bach, kl. Flüsse)
Zielfische: Salmoniden (ok, keine Lachse od. Huchen....), Döbel etc.
Rute/Schnur: #5

Danke schonmal!


----------



## oflu (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hallo,

evtl. sind ein paar Sets zum Einsteigen ganz gut.

Rudi Heger hat Streamer, Trockenfliegen, Nymphen-Sets..

http://www.rudiheger.eu/index.php?cat=c457_Fliegensets.html&XTCsid=66bc63d4db08a957f40fbb1a0b047906

und bei der Inselcrew gibts Sets direkt für Zielfische..

http://www.inselcrew.de/themes/kategorie/index.php?kategorieid=92

tight lines..

ps: sorry für werbung, aber ich bin wirklich weder verwandt, beteiligt noch sonst was mit denen


----------



## WK1956 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hallo,



froxter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Quasi "Must Haves", die in keiner Fliegendose fehlen dürfen?
> Ich wäre für ein paar Vorschläge dankbar, egal ob Nass, Trocken oder Nymphen.
> ...


 
eine wirklich schwierige Frage, da die Wahl der Fliegenmuster auf die Gewässer abgestimmt sein sollten.
Es nützt dir wenig, wenn ich dir nun eine Maifliege als Trockenfliege und eine Steinfliegenlarvenimatation als Nymphe empfehle, wenn beide Fliegen nicht an den von dir befischten Gewässern vorkommen, aber bei mir hervorragend fangen.

Einsteigern empfehle ich eigentlich immer erstmal mit wenigen Mustern zu beginnen und ihr Wasser und die darin vorkommenden Insekten zu beobachten und zu untersuchen.

Was normalerweise meistens geht, sind Heckelfliegen der Größe 12 bis 16 in den Farben, braun, grau, gelb und schwarz, fängig sind meist auch graue  Entelbürzelfliegen. 
Bei den Nymphen würde ich einem Einsteiger die Pheasent Tail und die Hares Ear mit und ohne Goldkopf empfehlen. Eventuell dann noch ein Muster in schwarz.

Falls Köcherfliegen vorkommen, dann auch davon 3 trockene Muster in hell und dunkelbraun und schwarz.

Damit hat man dann schonmal einen Grundstock, eine Fangarantie gibt es darauf aber nicht.

Von jedem Fliegenmuster sollte man mindestens drei Stüch kaufen, eine zum Verschmeißen, eine zum Fangen und eine zum Nachkaufen ;-).

Ansonsten hilft nur beobachten und probieren.

Gruß Werner


----------



## froxter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hallo,

Danke, ist ja schonmal was.
Mein "Problem" ist, daß ich kein "klassisches" Fliegengewässer in der Nähe habe. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist ein recht kleiner See, der 1x jährlich mit Zirkusforellen besetzt wird und nur eingeschränkt die Möglichkeit bietet, mit der Fliege zu fischen (Waten nicht möglich, weil sehr schlammig und nur wenige Stellen am Ufer, welche genug Platz bieten).

Wenn ich nun 50, 60 oder mehr Kilometer zu einem "geeigneten" Gewässer fahre ist es natürlich nicht einfach, im Vorfeld die entsprechenden Insekten zu finden und die passenden Muster zu kaufen.
Daher die Frage nach den "Must Haves". Also ein paar Muster, die meistens (natürlich nicht immer) funktionieren.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Als trockenfliegen halt ein paar unterschiedliche Eintags und Köcherfliegenmuster , eventuell noch 1-2 Maifliegen und bei Wiesenbächen z.B. noch grashüpfer oder sowas, davon jewails mehrere Muster damit du auch reserve hast und das sollte passen.

Nymphen einfach ein paar Gruppenmuster und eventuell noch n paar Stein /Köcherfliegenmuster.

An Streamern reicht eigentlich der Wooly Bugger in unterschiedlichen Farben, Größen und Gewichten aus.

Als Ergänzung eventuell noch n paar Nassfliegen z.B. ne Partridge&orange , die können einen manchmal den tag retten.


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

mmmhh.....also eine Fliege die eigentlich immer geht....
Da fällt mir spontan die Red Tag ein!!!

 Das ist in meinen Augen die optimale "Suchfliege".

Sowohl mit Tungsten/Goldkopf oder auch als Trockenfliege gebunden...TOP
Fängt bei mir eigentlich immer und überall....ich binde sie in verschieden Größen und eben auch verschiedenen Gewichten und Bisse provoziert sie regelmäßig.
Ansonsten die "Dauerrenner" Pheasant Tail und Wooly Bugger....
Als "Dicke Trockene" fällt mir noch ne Caddie ein...
Falls du es ausschließlich auf "Zirkusforellen" abgesehen hast, dann würde ich zu bunten Wooly´s greifen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Wer von euch ist alt genug um Hans Steinfort noch zu kennen?

In dessen wirklich ausgezeichnetem Büchlein "Fliegenfischen für Anfänger" nennt er als Grundausstattung:

Trockenfliege: Goldfliege (Wickhams Fancy)
Naßfliege: Märzbraune (March Brown)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere beide in Hakengröße 8/10/12/16 je 5 Stück

Alo 20 Trockene und 20 Nasse...

So eine "Selbstbeschränkung hilft dem Anfänger sich mehr mit dem Fischen zu befassen als mit dem Köderwechsel 

Ich habs vor 20 Jahren so getan und immer meine Fische in Bach und Fluß und Teich und See gefangen #h


----------



## BigEarn (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Als trockenfliegen halt ein paar unterschiedliche *Eintags* und Köcherfliegenmuster , eventuell noch 1-2 *Maifliegen*



Wenn er schon Eintagsfliegenmuster hat, kann er sich die Mayfly sparen, denn das würde heißen doppelt zu kaufen, da es ein und das selbe ist.

Würde es am Anfang auch mit einigen wenigen Standardmustern versuchen. Die bereits genannten Trockenfliegen (Caddis/Köcherfliege und Mayfly) in verschiedenen Farben und Größen, dazu die Red Tag (auch wenn die bei mir persönlich gar nicht geht, scheint jeder andere sie zu empfehlen), ein paar Emerger, z.B. Klinkhammer,  und evtl. einige  Stimulator/Attractor oder Terrestrial Muster
Bei den Nymphen Hares Ear, Hare & Copper, Pheasant Tail, Red Tag, Copper John...mit und ohne Goldkopf und/oder Flash im Wingcase. Vor allem da Du auch im Stillwasser fischst würde ich dem Sortiment noch ein paar Midges/Buzzer hinzufügen. 
Dazu ein paar Streamer, z.B. kleinere Wooly Bugger in schwarz und olive.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hallo Froxter, 

aus welchem Teil Unterfrankens kommst Du denn, daß Du 50 km und mehr fahren musst ?

Wir haben hier (Spessart/UFr) durchaus FliFiGewässer mit Gastkarten, die sich lohnen zu befischen.  

In diesen würden die bereits genannten Muster, wie Pheasant Tail, Red Tag etc. sicher ihre Fische bringen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## froxter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Vielen Dank,

damit ist mir schonmal geholfen.

Ich werde mir wohl eine KLEINE Auswahl von einigen der genannten Muster besorgen.

Momentan hängt an der Vorfachspitze ein kleiner roter Wollfaden... hab noch viel zu üben 

mfg

PS - Wohne zwischen WÜ und BA; wir wollen in ca. 4 Wochen mal an die Fränk. Saale. Für Gewässervorschläge bin ich aber Seeeeehr dankbar;-)


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hi Froxter,
hast ne PN
Gruß
S-P


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Hallo BigEarn,



BigEarn schrieb:


> Wenn er schon Eintagsfliegenmuster hat, kann er sich die Mayfly sparen, denn das würde heißen doppelt zu kaufen, da es ein und das selbe ist.



Jede Maifliege ist eine Eintagsfliege aber bei weitem nicht jede Eintagsfliege ist eine Maifliege.

_So_ bezeichnet man nur die beiden Gattungen _Ephemera Danica_ und _Ephemera Vulgata_. Sie spielen durch ihre ungewöhnliche Größe eine besondere Rolle, und ihre Imitationen sind an Gewässern, an denen es zur Maifliegenzeit zu Massenschlüpfen kommt ein "_must have_". An Gewässern ohne Maifliegenschlupf kann man auf sie getrost verzichten. Andere Eintagsfliegenmuster wie Mäzbraune, Blue-winged Olive, Pale Morning Dun oder Iron blue Dun sollte man aber dennoch mit sich führen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Flyfisher1 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*

Es gibt ( gab ) das Buch " Zwanzig Fliegenmuster reichen aus ".
Das wäre eine Hilfe, aber du kannst auch mal hier schauen:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/welche-fliegen-soll-ich-fischen/

In den von mir befischten Gewässern haben sich diese Muster bewährt.
Ich habe eine Zusammenstellung gemacht, die sicher allgemein gültig ist.
Viele Fliegen auf dem Markt resultieren daraus, " dass man das Rad nicht neu erfinden kann", will heißen es werden viele Muster gebunden um zu binden oder zu verkaufen". Klar ist, dass man die " Gruppenmuster " der Fliegen fischen sollte, die am Gewässer vorkommen. Wirklich selektiv sind Fische nur dort wo Nahrungsüberfluss herrscht, also in den Kalkstreams. Da hilft oft nur vor Ort zu schauen was geht.Das kann sich sogar von Tag zu Tag ändern. Wenn andere Fliegenfischer dort sind, fragt man Diese was geht. Da wird sich kaum einer verweigern.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenmuster - Grundsortiment*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Es gibt ( gab ) das Buch " Zwanzig Fliegenmuster reichen aus ".
> Das wäre eine Hilfe



die da wären:

Maifliege Spent
Maifliege
Preska-Nymphe
Kleine Graue
Assasine
French Tricolore
Erpel Fliege
Sherry Spinner
Spent
Phasant Tail
Ritz-D
Steinfliege
Sedge
Pallareta
Altière
Smut
Red Tag
Märzbraune
Hechel-Naßfliege
Grayling Killer Bug

Das sollen sie sein, mehr braucht man nicht.
Das sagen zumindest die Herren Metz, Kretschmer und Rubel in Ihrem oben genannten Klassiker.
Nicht ganz einfach zu bekommen.
Ich hab mir mal ein Exemplar in sehr mäßigem Zustand aber zu einem guten Preis kaufen dürfen.

Na auf jeden Fall treffen wir in der Liste doch den einen oder anderen alten Bekannten, von dem in den vorherigen Posts schon die Rede war.

Gruß Tom


----------

